# Does carbon remove diatoms ?



## yxberia (Apr 19, 2005)

Is active carbon effective against brown algae / diatoms ?
Anybody managed to try it ?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Carbon is a form of chemical filtration and will not remove algae.


----------

